# Best Flashlight



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Haven't seen this topic posted yet. Which type do you prefer?

I get a little nervous sticking a metal flashlight inside a panel...there's always the chance something could still be hot.

LED's are definitely the rage but the really good ones are too expensive for me right now. I'll lose a flashlight before wearing it out.

My perfect flashlight would be plastic/insulated, bright, with a switch that doesn't wear out, and makes good enough contact w/the batteries that I don't need to smack it around to get it to work.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

Fenix is by far the best I have ever used the leds are supper bright and the rechargeable batteries last for days sometimes weeks depending on usage. The light is way brighter than any maglight I have ever seen at 3 inches give or take I have it on me all the time. The body is all metal but I wrap mine in electrical tape not for insulation but because it winds up in my teeth 30 percent of the time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have two. One is a DeWalt one that uses the same battery as the rest of my tools, the other is one of those LED types that are mounted on a headband. 
Nothing else has lasted longer than these.

Minimags turn into half working crap. 
The rechargable and regular Maglights cannot be destroyed but the innards go bad.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My MagCharger....always ready to go or nail someone in the skull.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the pelican led flashlights. Many of them are plastic and waterproof


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bill39 said:


> Haven't seen this topic posted yet. Which type do you prefer?
> 
> I get a little nervous sticking a metal flashlight inside a panel...there's always the chance something could still be hot.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...176?cm_ite=19810&cm_pla=Electrical>Electrical Tools&cm_cat=pricegrabber&cm_ven=Aggregates


This works good for looking in live panels..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I like the pelican led flashlights. Many of them are plastic and waterproof



Those look good...



http://www.pelicanproducts.us/p.Pelican.LED.2360.html?gclid=CM7m3I3K5aoCFSF15Qodcyhl9Q


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why are you sticking a flashlight into a live panel?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Why are you sticking a flashlight into a live panel?


Just for the thrill...:laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I use these bulletproof 15 LED lights as give aways, everyone loves them.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.ezred.com/Product_Pages/EZXL3000.htm


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have an LED Lenser P7 that is still on its first set of AAA's since about 2 months ago and I use it alot, only problem is that it takes 2 clicks to turn it off since it has a high and low option which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I like the pelican led flashlights. Many of them are plastic and waterproof



Why would you use your flashlight with water while doing electrical?:jester::jester:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

In Washington you don't ever wonder if something is going to get, but when its getting wet.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> In Washington you don't ever wonder if something is going to get, but when its getting wet.


:laughing:

Good to know you are better safe than sorry:thumbup:


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Check out Streamlight. I have the Stinger LED which also comes in a plastic body. My father uses the SL-20XP. We charge both of them thru the van's cigarette lighter and the last a long time.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is the new popular light with my guys. 

http://www.surefire.com/G2-Nitrolon


Personally I carry a metal Surefire model, never worried about needing an insulated light.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

i prefer using a headlamp for most jobs


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use the streamlight 2aa LED

I love it

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1ES9N1CNYCA38NQ0C1JZ


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

kawimudslinger said:


> i prefer using a headlamp for most jobs


Same here, I get whatever Lowe's or HD has for around $10. LED's with 3 AAA batteries, Most of them are LED's with 3 AAA batteries. Batteries usually last close to a month. Headlamp keeps my hands free. LED's are also much lighter than the previous type that used 4 AA batteries. 

I went through a lot of small 2 AA Maglights. They would clog with dust before long or the bulb would work loose easily. A drop from a ladder usually aggravated things too. I then started getting $1 rubber shell flashlights from Wal-Mart. They worked as well as Maglights and were more durable.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got a neebo redline as a gift, and holy **** i love it


http://toolguyd.com/2010/11/nebo-redline-flashlight-hands-on-review/


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

Josue said:


> Why would you use your flashlight with water while doing electrical?:jester::jester:


This might not be what he is woried about but I have a really expensive petzl led headlamp that got trashed in the attic while working with my head down over a jbox it filled with sweat and rusted out the guts about 24 hrs later I noticed it was all orange inside (its clear). It never worked again. Great light by the way, until I killed it. It had multi led modes but if you used it for more than a few seconds it went right back to off instead of cycling through the functions again. I'll buy another one. I also have a LED lenser I bought at lowes in 2004. I have beat the hell out of it, lost it, found it. Still works great. Id buy another one of those, too. They sell a very similar model at home depot now, around $40.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I picked up a neat little light at a auto parts store. It is the size of a automotive cigar lighter and plugs into the lighter socket to recharge it. Super bright LED. I just keep it pluged in so it's always ready.


----------



## de93 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use an LED Maglite. I've been shopping for something bright, adjustable, and hands-free for working inside panels. I can't find head lamps that are non-intrusive and attach to a hardhat (our company requires hardhats at all times while on site). I was looking at the Greenlee flexible LED flashlight, since most of my other tools are Greenlee and they make some quality products, but it has no method of attaching to an open panel. If I could find something along the same lines, but with some sort of clip or magnetic method of attachment, it would be perfect for me.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

de93 said:


> I use an LED Maglite. I've been shopping for something bright, adjustable, and hands-free for working inside panels. I can't find head lamps that are non-intrusive and attach to a hardhat (our company requires hardhats at all times while on site). I was looking at the Greenlee flexible LED flashlight, since most of my other tools are Greenlee and they make some quality products, but it has no method of attaching to an open panel. If I could find something along the same lines, but with some sort of clip or magnetic method of attachment, it would be perfect for me.


I don't know if you can find it or not in stores but I got a flashlight from Duke Energy (providers for cincinnati) with 20 or so LED's and it had a magnet and a hook. Most awesome flashlight ever. Just broke it a few days ago actually...


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

de93 said:


> I use an LED Maglite. I've been shopping for something bright, adjustable, and hands-free for working inside panels. I can't find head lamps that are non-intrusive and attach to a hardhat (our company requires hardhats at all times while on site). I was looking at the Greenlee flexible LED flashlight, since most of my other tools are Greenlee and they make some quality products, but it has no method of attaching to an open panel. If I could find something along the same lines, but with some sort of clip or magnetic method of attachment, it would be perfect for me.


I have seen Duke Energy guys use run of the mill headlamps on hard hats. I think the ones I buy would do OK, but would take a little work. Maybe take off the strap & mount the base with heavy double stick tape.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the energizer hard case.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I like the energizer hard case.


Looks good. My big problem is that if I buy something expensive, I lose it the following week. I can keep up with a piece of junk forever. So I buy the cheapest lights that do the job. I can buy 2 $10 head lamps & always have a spare ready.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I like the energizer hard case.


In warm climates it would be fine. Anywhere where temperatures drop well below freezing the switch on those things is utterly useless.

I was always disappointed with Mag lights (older style) being a little weak but the newer LED ones are a huge improvement and work fine even in the extreme cold we get up here.


----------



## fjl810 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have this one, not bad at all for the price. :thumbup:

http://www.amazon.com/Dorcy-41-4750...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1315944483&sr=1-2


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> In warm climates it would be fine. Anywhere where temperatures drop well below freezing the switch on those things is utterly useless.
> 
> I was always disappointed with Mag lights (older style) being a little weak but the newer LED ones are a huge improvement and work fine even in the extreme cold we get up here.


You have good luck with mag lite? I used to like their stuff but the switches on the newer mini mags suck and they fail within a month or two. I'll never buy another one.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Fenix lights are great. I have a couple of the singe AA battery jobs, and one singe AA headlamp. They aren't the cheapest, but they are well worth the bucks. They are extremely bright for their size, and run for ages on just the singe battery. Not to mention AA's are easy to carry spares, cheap, and available everywhere. The ight I am carrying every day now though is a Nitecore. Same deal, runs on one AA, and is barely any bigger thatn one. It is infinity adjustable brightness, from barely visibe, to as bright as a 2-3 D cell maglight. Not to mention that the switch is electronic, so it nearly never wears out, and is intrinsicly safe, since the battery is in constant contact. Check out 4Sevens lights too, and the fenix EZ series, since they are cheap.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I really want to try out streamlight's scorpion led flashlight I have heard good things about it.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mike_586 said:


> In warm climates it would be fine. Anywhere where temperatures drop well below freezing the switch on those things is utterly useless. ...


If its that cold I don't work


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If its that cold I don't work


To be honest, I might average about 5 days a year working in very cold weather, the vast majority of what I do is indoors the last few years. Still I leave the flashlights in the center console of the truck and quickly discovered the energizer sucks in cold weather.



cdnelectrician said:


> You have good luck with mag lite? I used to like their stuff but the switches on the newer mini mags suck and they fail within a month or two. I'll never buy another one.


I really don't know what the models are called but the ones I use are the one that takes 2xAA batteries and a funky little one that takes 3xAAA batteries and has a few neat little features. Had both for about a year now without issue.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I use the streamlight 2aa LED
> 
> I love it.


 I think I'm gonna get one of those. I've been stuck on Mini-Mags for years, but even with all the LED upgrades and such they all seem to have a problem with loose connections causing the light to go out.

-John


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I literally threw my streamlight at the wall today, and it did not come loose, break, or turn off....

And when I say threw, I mean really really hard. Put a whole in the wall


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Josue said:


> Why would you use your flashlight with water while doing electrical?:jester::jester:


Needs to be sweat proof with the heat wave we have had

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Home Depot...4.95 50 hours run time on one bat...

But I usually just use my Makita rechargable...or an LED that you get in one of those five packs...


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I picked up an LED mini MAG today. That sucker is bright! I'm very pleased so far.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My wife just got me a Coleman max LED, it's 144 lumens and throws a 115m beam. I have used it the last two nights spotting in the fields around my house, it's a very impressive light for it's small size, she said it was only $25.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

bill39 said:


> Haven't seen this topic posted yet. Which type do you prefer?
> 
> I get a little nervous sticking a metal flashlight inside a panel...there's always the chance something could still be hot.
> 
> ...


http://www.surefire.com/SaintMinimusHS2-A-BK

headlight unit. kicks butt. $139

surfire batteries are cheaper than almost anyone else, and seem to work better.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

I always attach a light to my hard hat and I have recently been using a flare xm 1. It last 14 hours and is pretty rugged, retail is 270 and the charger is 30. For something in my pocket you can't beat the lenser lights from home depot or lowest at 40.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Princeton EOS headlamp. Paid about $30 shipped to my door from Amazon. Waterproof, bright, seems durable. My Streamlight barely made it out of the supply house door before it was defective, just got a bad one, light seemed nice.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

buy a streamlight headlight. they are great


----------



## chrisam16 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have used the lowes brand I believe it was lenser or led lendser. And bought about two a month at $40 each. They were very good as far as brightness but the led's would start dropping out one by one or it just quit all together so I opted for the http://princetontec.com/index.php?q=apex-extreme. And haven't looked back. It is quite expensive but can take a lick and keeps on going. Well worth the money imop.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I just picked up the Black Diamond "Icon", the building I'am in is really dark, especially at our 4 am start time, so hard hat lights are a must. My husky one melted one of the battery contacts, this new one takes 3 AA and says it's got 85 hours run time on high, which is 100 lumens. $65.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Having a passion for versital flash lights I bought a led flashlight by a company named Nebo, model redline. This flashlight has a 220 single led, focusable, and has five functions, highbeam, lowbeam.flashing SOS signal, strobe function and also a defense device, totally waterproof and has a strong magnet on the switch end.all for about $26.00 a little more on line.


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

Check out the Streamlight Stylus Pro with the new C4 LED. Got mine for 18 on amazon. Twice as bright as the AA LED Mag. Batteries last forever.


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

chrisam16 said:


> I have used the lowes brand I believe it was lenser or led lendser. And bought about two a month at $40 each. They were very good as far as brightness but the led's would start dropping out one by one or it just quit all together so I opted for the http://princetontec.com/index.php?q=apex-extreme. And haven't looked back. It is quite expensive but can take a lick and keeps on going. Well worth the money imop.


Led Lenser is not a Lowes brand, Home Depot sells it too.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I've used / tried every manner of light, from the Radio Shack freebie to the $120 FBI/Navy SEAL special. Here are my favorites:

Rear-pocket tool pouch has an LED light (7 bulb) that's about the size of a roll of quarters. The 'fuzzy' light beam is quite usefull in close quarters, as when reading a name plate.

The main tool bag has a similar-size SureFire, one that projects an incredably sharp, bright beam across the room. Nice for pointing thing out.

For actual work, the best light is my DeWalt fluorescent work light, one that uses my drill batteries. Plenty of light, without blinding you, or setting your hair on fire in tight spaces.

Lately, I've had to wear a hard hat a lot ... and an LED headlamp velcro'd to it is simply wonderful. My current favorite. Some guys swear by the ball caps with the LED's in the brim, for the same reason.

If you're still using the traditional trouble light, put a CFL in it. CFL's are far more durable, and won't burn your face in close spaces.

Lighting up an entire room, I love my "Wobblelight Jr." Never fuss with a halogen again.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Coast P7 LED Lenser , 200 lumens, easy focus, small enough, brightness adjustable, crisp white light. I am a flashight fan, I try alot. Under forty on amazon now it's hard to beat. 
Flashlights are a catorgory best of because prices, sizes, uses. 
I have a little cr123 powered dorcy, 3 3/4 x 1" dia that stays in my sock for a back up if mine dies. I work engineering in a casino and walk threw the attic alot. And it compares to the brightness of a Maglite XL50, so that goes to show it also depends on which battery your willing to use. Back up choice for me is always Li-ion because self life.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Since we use dewalt 18v cordless tools we also use their snake light. No complaints.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Fenix*

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=96


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i use a princeton tec quad headlamp and a AA maglight for work. i use a 10 year-ish old surefire 6P for everything else.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I use the Black Diamond "Icon" head lamp, worth every penny of the $65 I paid. Hand free light is priceless. I am working in a really dark remodel starting at 4am, so it's on for 6 hours a day and 3 AA last over a week.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I have two. One is a DeWalt one that uses the same battery as the rest of my tools, the other is one of those LED types that are mounted on a headband.
> Nothing else has lasted longer than these.
> 
> Minimags turn into half working crap.
> The rechargable and regular Maglights cannot be destroyed but the innards go bad.


I agree mag lite has turned into junk.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> I agree mag lite has turned into junk.



Many products that used to be well made and have a reputation for quality have started making junk. My 2007 cub cadet is crap compared to my 1996 model. My new sthil chainsaw blew up with less than 10 hours on it. Even redwing boots aren't what they used to be.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I usually use my m12 led so I don't have to buy batteries or the one one my phone of it's a quick spur of the moment deal.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Anybody ever used one of these?

And this is my normal flashlight here...
http://www.amazon.com/Streamlight-78014-Rechargeable-Flashlight-Anodized/dp/B00008BFSL


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

*Best Flashlight Ever*

Favorite flashlight - Rayovac w/ continuity tester, don't know how I would get along without it. Seriously indestructible. Bad News 1) Almost all Rayovac is now made in Thailand 2) They don't make this model at all anymore. Hope mine lasts.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been through a few LED lights as they seem to walk away. I just got a maglite LED XL50 with a Lowes gift card and it's really bright and compact.

Hopefully I hold on to it for a while.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got a nebo redline. 220 lumens. Strobe, Sos, high medium low settings. Amazon had it for 23 bucks


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Holt said:


> I just got a nebo redline. 220 lumens. Strobe, Sos, high medium low settings. Amazon had it for 23 bucks


I love mine!

I also have the helmet mount too


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I lost my expensive LED so now I just bought 5 LED torches for $1.99 each that I dont mind losing plus they are super light weight and have an energizer hardcase headlight mounted on my helmet, that thing chews through the juice though.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

de93 said:


> I use an LED Maglite. I've been shopping for something bright, adjustable, and hands-free for working inside panels. I can't find head lamps that are non-intrusive and attach to a hardhat (our company requires hardhats at all times while on site). I was looking at the Greenlee flexible LED flashlight, since most of my other tools are Greenlee and they make some quality products, but it has no method of attaching to an open panel. If I could find something along the same lines, but with some sort of clip or magnetic method of attachment, it would be perfect for me.


that flashlight is terrible. as soon as i put the batteries in it the plastic button on the bottom popped out and i was crawling on the kitchen floor trying to find it.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a few flashlights that I really like, but I think the best flashlight is the one you have on you when you really need it. Since I don't carry around my tool pouch everywhere this one is always clipped on my shirt ready at a moments notice.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Besides my Nebo Redline I also have a steamlight nano. Its about 2 or 3 inches long and 3 times brighter then a mag light. Only 12 bucks at the sporting store. BTW its a key ring style. Also if anyone is interested in the nebo redline is has a magnetic bottom and is strong enough to hold itself horizontal to a good metal service and provide light for you hands free.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

aaaaaand then there's this guy....





 

seriously though, I use this and love it.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

kalexv12 said:


> I have a few flashlights that I really like, but I think the best flashlight is the one you have on you when you really need it. Since I don't carry around my tool pouch everywhere this one is always clipped on my shirt ready at a moments notice.


It has a bright led, and it also is a Non Contact Voltage indicator which always comes in handy.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

kalexv12 said:


> It has a bright led, and it also is a Non Contact Voltage indicator which always comes in handy.


Thats why I like this one. Same deal. One if the few 2 in one tools that really works IMO.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Josue said:


> Why would you use your flashlight with water while doing electrical?:jester::jester:


..power companies, during outages?


----------



## piotrs (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UltraFire-1...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item2a182e2733


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> This is the new popular light with my guys.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/G2-Nitrolon
> 
> ...


$59 is a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

azxd said:


> I want to tell about my experience of the purchase of the flashlight. I have some flashlights, but decided to buy something new and really good. And found one company - Armytek. Its flashlights are really good. I have got ........... It is not expensive and free delivery:thumbup:


$129 not expensive?


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to use the 2 AA mini mag lites & liked them OK but most of them would fill up with dust & dirt, the little bulb wires would twist up, etc. If I dropped one from a ladder, it was usually toast. I found that the $1 small rubber flashlights from Wal-Mart were pretty good & the soft shell could stand a few high drops. Only downside, not slim & smooth. Would not fit a holster. Lasted about as long for a lot less $. I could keep a spare bulb in my toolbox, wrapped in bubble wrap. Then I discovered the LED headlights. They are the most convenient & gentle on batteries. $10 to $15 range. They do wear out & break but I will always keep a couple of them. I have 3-4 of them hanging in the truck now. I have a couple of hanging LED lights too, good for hanging under the panel in a crawl space, to stay oriented on direction.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...176?cm_ite=19810&cm_pla=Electrical>Electrical Tools&cm_cat=pricegrabber&cm_ven=Aggregates
> 
> 
> This works good for looking in live panels..


That and a twenty dollar headlamp.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Pelican Stealthlight 2400 is a good solid flashlight. thick plastic, nice bright light, and easy to turn on and off. Helmet holders available.


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

This on my hardhat gets a lot of use; I use rechargable AAA's in it because, at 100 lumens, it goes through batteries pretty fast:










Pretty hard to beat for the price, IMHO, and pretty tough as well. For a handheld, I've always liked maglites. I use the LED AA version, which is also very bright:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

kawimudslinger said:


> i prefer using a headlamp for most jobs


Same here. 5 bucks at harbor freight. I used to use my dewalt 18volt until someone showed me the headlamp.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my current favorite light, an Inova T4, rechargeable li-on battery. They are expensive upfront but the battery savings make up for it big time.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Milwaukee 49-24-0146 LED M12


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Paul353 said:


> This on my hardhat gets a lot of use; I use rechargable AAA's in it because, at 100 lumens, it goes through batteries pretty fast:
> 
> Pretty hard to beat for the price, IMHO, and pretty tough as well. For a handheld, I've always liked maglites. I use the LED AA version, which is also very bright:


That rayovac headlamp is the way to go. That thing kicks ass. It also comes with a rubber strap that holds better to a hard hat than the cloth strap. Be warned, it burns through AAA's like nothing...


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

I got the t4 nova to.
I really like it.
The customer support is great.
I recommend it.


----------



## whale_spout (Jan 26, 2012)

Another vote for the headlamp. Hiking lamps are usually best. 70 lumens with 28 hr runtime on 3aaa's or 200 hours at 45 lumens. Good beam and works well in the rain and after being dropped of a ladder into a sump.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002T67YR0


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

I've noticed the Coast flashlights are nice. Home Depot carries them. I like the single real bright led lights they make. Real good quality about $40. They take 3 triple As.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

whale_spout said:


> Another vote for the headlamp. Hiking lamps are usually best. 70 lumens with 28 hr runtime on 3aaa's or 200 hours at 45 lumens. Good beam and works well in the rain and after being dropped of a ladder into a sump.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002T67YR0


I have tons of flashlights. My headlamps never last more than 1 yr due to clicky and/wire breaks internally. I really like the larger rechargeable lith ion with clicky built into light elimination wire failures. Ill post pics and reviews later of my collection


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm 40 years old and I am still fascinated by flashlights like a little kid. I love seeing what's new and receiving a cool flashlight is my favorite type of gift to receive.
My first flashlight was a hand me down metal flashlight with a glass lens, it had a Boy Scouts of America metal label on it, went through c batteries like crazy. I remember when LEDs started getting brighter and they started using them in flashlights, it was hard to take them seriously at first but boy have they changed!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I have tons of flashlights. My headlamps never last more than 1 yr due to clicky and/wire breaks internally. I really like the larger rechargeable lith ion with clicky built into light elimination wire failures. Ill post pics and reviews later of my collection


Google google google google google...............................:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

I also remember how Maglight was the best in the 80s and early 90s but they were so slow to jump on the LED bandwagon and got lost in the dust. Would have been interesting to know who was sleeping at that company.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr.C said:


> I've noticed the Coast flashlights are nice. Home Depot carries them. I like the single real bright led lights they make. Real good quality about $40. They take 3 triple As.


Ive blown out at least 5 coast flashlights you talk about. Always clicky or wire where it enters bulb compartment.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Zoiks, I've had one for 5 years now and never had a problem with it. Used it in a mine and beat the crap out of it









Used it upbeat on stuff a couple times to.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr.C said:


> Zoiks, I've had one for 5 years now and never had a problem with it. Used it in a mine and beat the crap out of it
> 
> Used it upbeat on stuff a couple times to.


Oh, ive never broke a handheld, i was talking about headlamps specifically


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Mr.C said:


> I also remember how Maglight was the best in the 80s and early 90s but they were so slow to jump on the LED bandwagon and got lost in the dust. Would have been interesting to know who was sleeping at that company.



Arent those the same guys that took over Blackberry???....*:whistling2:*:whistling2:


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anything I have always uses rechargeable lithium batteries 18650 style


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The flashlight I love best, is the one that has fresh batteries, and is at hand at the moment. Oh, and LED.
Talking to an AHJ the other day, he gave me this site to get the cr123A batteries for 1$ I had been paying much more for the same thing.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my current EDC light, 4Sevens.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr.C said:


> I'm 40 years old and I am still fascinated by flashlights like a little kid. I love seeing what's new and receiving a cool flashlight is my favorite type of gift to receive.
> My first flashlight was a hand me down metal flashlight with a glass lens, it had a Boy Scouts of America metal label on it, went through c batteries like crazy. I remember when LEDs started getting brighter and they started using them in flashlights, it was hard to take them seriously at first but boy have they changed!


I had one of those too, may still have it somewhere. Rayovac, with the combination slide/button switch for morse code. Mine was 2 D batteries. A few other co's made them but Rayovac was the most common. Even the best batteries didn't last long until alkaline batteries came along.

I also had several of the larger ones that used the square lantern battery. Some of them were good, some were junk. Batteries run $5-7 or so, rather high. Had one of that type that used 4 D's. It was a good light. I still see a few of the larger lanterns that used the huge fence type battery. Last time I checked, those batteries were about $30 apiece. Don't know how long they last.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

i am partial to UK. Had good luck with their stuff on my kayak.:thumbup:

haven't messed with much of their industrial line.

http://www.uwkinetics.com/

however these are great in the LEd version.
http://www.uwkinetics.com/products/uk2aaa-eled-mini-pocket-light#.URXgyqVEHns

Made in the USA to boot (at least the items I have used).

Princeton tech makes decent head lamps too...also USA.


----------

